# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > Silverlight >  استفاده از Silverlight در یک توتال سیستم تحت وب

## Aferir

من قصد دارم یک توتال سیستم *تحت وب* برای امور مالی و اداری طراحی کنم. دیروز یکی از ویدئوهای mix را درباره استفاده از Silverlight در این گونه از برنامه ها دیدم. علاقه مند شدم که اینترفیس این پروژه را با استفاده از Silverlight طراحی کنم. می خواستم  نظر دوستان را راجع به این موضوع بدانم. اگر زحمتی نیست نظر خود را در این مورد بیان کنید.

در ضمن برای اطلاع دوستان : می توانید ویدئو مورد در نظر را در اینجا مشاهده نمایید.

----------


## mnasrin

اگر امكان داره براي منم بفرستين
nasrinheydari@yahoo.com

----------


## peymannaji

والا برای یک Automation اداری این بلا سر من هم داره میاد و کل پروژه باید به سیلور لایت تبدیل بشه . بنظر من کار سختی هست اما خیلی با ارزش و در نهایت به این سمت خواهیم رفت ...

----------


## sunn789

ما هم اگه اجازه بدین هستیم

----------


## Aferir

تقریبا سه ماه پیش این تاپیک را ایجاد کرد. از آن زمان اتفاقات زیاد افتاد و در یک مقطع زمانی از انجام این پروژه توسط سیلورلایت پشیمان شدم(به دلایل مختلف که مهمترین آنها عدم ساپورت فارسی به طور پیش فرض و عدم امکان پرینت )
ولی با نسخه بتای سیلورلایت 4 بیشتر این ضعف ها رفع شد. حال به جرات می توانم بگم سیلورلایت 4 به همراه Ria Server بهترین پلتفرم در پروژه های اتوماسیون تحت وب می باشد.

----------


## peymannaji

در مورد  Ria Server توضیح میدید .  در ضمن ما هم با توجه به R&D که در شرکت کردیم قرار شده از آخرین ورژن که همون 4 هست و الان نسخه RC اون امده بهره بگیریم . 
با تشکر .

----------


## Aferir

WCF RIA  Services 
Microsoft WCF RIA Services simplifies the traditional n-tier  application pattern by bringing together the ASP.NET and Silverlight  platforms. The RIA Services provides a pattern to write application  logic that runs on the mid-tier and controls access to data for queries,  changes and custom operations. It also provides end-to-end support for  common tasks such as data validation, authentication and roles by  integrating with Silverlight components on the client and ASP.NET on the  mid-tier.

----------


## sunn789

خوب در مورد ria که گفتید فقط بگم با توجه به اینکه هنوز ورژن 4 سیلورلایت به صورت بتا اومده توصیه میکنم از همون ورژن 3 استفاده کنید البته بهترین چیزی که میتونم اینه که از bussiness silverlight استفاده کنید که کلی کارهای شما رو انجام میده و لازمه که شما ادامه بدین

----------


## peymannaji

> خوب در مورد ria که گفتید فقط بگم با توجه به اینکه هنوز ورژن 4 سیلورلایت به صورت بتا اومده توصیه میکنم از همون ورژن 3 استفاده کنید البته بهترین چیزی که میتونم اینه که از bussiness silverlight استفاده کنید که کلی کارهای شما رو انجام میده و لازمه که شما ادامه بدین


نسخه RC 1 ماهه  اومده ! و اون چيزي كه مهم هست اينه كه همه چيز fix شده و ممكنه يك سري موارد در اين نسخه اضافه بشه كه معمولا چند مورد بيشتر نيست چون در اين ورژن ها منتظر feedback هستن . در نتيجه من سيلورلايت 4 رو پيشنهاد ميدم . و كار ميكنم .

----------


## reza_62

آقای peymannaji شما با silverlight 4 کار کردید rtl اش کامله چهار حرف پ چ ژ گ توش مشکلی ندارن؟

----------


## taghvajou

سلام به همه
شنیدستم کهدیروز سیلورلایت چهار رلیز گشت. 
 :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## misoft.ir

دوست عزیز اگر اعتقادی به اسلام و قرآن و دین نداری برای احترام به دیگران هرچیزی رو به سخره نگیر.

----------

